# Die Seerosen sind zu groß



## GabiundBernd (27. Feb. 2019)

Hallo,

unser Teich ist jetzt schon 4 Jahre alt. Aus einem nichts... ist eine üppige Pflanzenwelt entstanden. Ich befürchte, dass dieses Jahr die Seerosen den ganzen Teich bedecken. Was nun  kann doch nicht einfach rein gehen und die Pflanzen raus schmeißen (gehe eh nicht rein, wegen __ Schlangen und __ Blutegel ) oder möchte vielleicht jemand welche haben. Sie blühen weiß, gelb und rosa....Name.. keine Ahnung..
Mein Mann meinte.... er bringt mal einen Bagger mit und baggert  tiefer vielleicht auf 3 m oder so und macht den Teich noch größer...glaubs auch erst wenn ich es sehe..... also was mach ich mit den Seerosen


----------



## Plätscher (27. Feb. 2019)

laß mich raten, du hast die Seerosen preiswert im Baumarkt erworben. Nun ja, diese Preise sind nur zu halten wenn die Seerosen schnell zu vermehren sind d. h. sie sind wucherer.
Dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig sie alle paar Jahre heraus zu holen und zu verkleinern und dein Problem mit __ Schlangen und __ Blutegel ist leicht zu lösen: schick deinen Mann in den Teich 

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, sie ganz zu entfernen und durch langsam wachsende zu ersetzen. Aber dafür mußt eine Ecke mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Feb. 2019)

Hi Gabi,

vor __ Schlangen und Blutegeln braucht man in nem Teich keine Angst zu haben. Ringelnattern sind bei Störung wie einen "Seerosenzerstückelmassaker" sofort wech und __ Blutegel hat keiner im Teich (Mann oder Frau hat heute eher 6 richtige im Lotto als noch irgendwo in Deutschland einen "echten" Hirudo medicinalis in seinem Teich zu sehen/finden - alle anderen __ Egel die in Teichen/Gewässern zu finden sind saugen an einem auch nur so viel Blut wie ein gemeiner __ Regenwurm)

MfG Frank


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Feb. 2019)

Ach ja, danke für die Antworten. Wo die Seerosen herkommen, weiß ich nicht, habe sie geschenkt bekommen und da waren sie schon riesig (2 Pflanzen von der Nachbarin waren schon eine Schubkarre voll). Vielleicht liegt das Wachstum ja auch daran, dass wir keine Folie haben sondern nur Natur.


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> unser Teich ist jetzt schon 4 Jahre alt. Aus einem nichts... ist eine üppige Pflanzenwelt entstanden. Ich befürchte, dass dieses Jahr die Seerosen den ganzen Teich bedecken. Was nun  kann doch nicht einfach rein gehen und die Pflanzen raus schmeißen (gehe eh nicht rein, wegen __ Schlangen und __ Blutegel ) oder möchte vielleicht jemand welche haben. Sie blühen weiß, gelb und rosa....Name.. keine Ahnung..
> Mein Mann meinte.... er bringt mal einen Bagger mit und baggert  tiefer vielleicht auf 3 m oder so und macht den Teich noch größer...glaubs auch erst wenn ich es sehe..... also was mach ich mit den Seerosen Anhang anzeigen 205834



Hallo. Ich würde gern Seerosen nehmen.
[emoji847]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Feb. 2019)

Hallo,
die Seerosen müßten dann aber abgeholt werden....


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

Woher kommst du?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

Kannst sie aber auch verschicken wenn der wurzelballen nass bleibt.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Feb. 2019)

Hallo,
aus 16775 Großwoltersdorf


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

Ui über 300km[emoji85]
Schade[emoji17]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Feb. 2019)

ja das ist mal blöd, wo wohnst du denn. Mein Mann ist viel unterwegs, vielleicht liegt es auf der Strecke


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

Nähe Hannover


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Feb. 2019)

hm,,,mein Man ist Richtung Hamburg. Versand stelle ich mir schwierig vor...weil bestimmt richtig schwer und groß


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

Weiß nicht wie groß der wurzelballen ist.
Kannst ja mal schauen wie schwer das Ding ist.
Aber Versand wäre wohl das einfachste


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Feb. 2019)

Ich gehe da nicht rein..... muß ich mal mit meinem Mann sprechen..


----------



## Kompost (28. Feb. 2019)

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Ja das wäre super.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2019)

Kompost schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie groß der wurzelballen ist.
> Kannst ja mal schauen wie schwer das Ding ist.
> Aber Versand wäre wohl das einfachste
> 
> ...



Hi Kompost

bei der Größe der Seerosen wiegt der komplette Wurzelstock mit Dreck schnell seine 100-150kg

MfG Frank


----------



## Kompost (28. Feb. 2019)

Es reicht wenn vom Wurzelstock ein gutes Stück abgebrochen wird.
Das schadet der Pflanze nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GabiundBernd (3. März 2019)

Ich habe mit meinem Mann gesprochen. Er plant ja mit einem Bagger den Teich zu vertiefen und zu vergrößern. Dann warten wir ab, bis es soweit ist...… hoffe es dauert nicht so lange


----------



## Kompost (3. März 2019)

Ja das hoffe ich auch[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GabiundBernd (3. März 2019)

Ich melde mich dann....


----------



## Kompost (3. März 2019)

Super mach das[emoji1305]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ironniels (12. März 2019)

Würde sie auch abnehmen komme ganz aus der Nähe...


----------



## Kompost (14. März 2019)

ironniels schrieb:


> Würde sie auch abnehmen komme ganz aus der Nähe...



Gibst du mir bitte ein Stück von der Wurzel ab[emoji847]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GabiundBernd (16. März 2019)

Morgen,
also wen jemand in der Nähe wohnt kann gerne herkommen und sich was ausbuddeln
Grüße


----------



## ironniels (16. März 2019)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Morgen,
> also wen jemand in der Nähe wohnt kann gerne herkommen und sich was ausbuddeln
> Grüße


Moin...kannst mir uber pn deine Nummer schicken ?


----------

